# Big commitment on breeding and selling?



## ShinobiLee (Feb 13, 2021)

So I haven't been doing any fish keeping for over 8 years, but When I was a kid, 8 years old or somewhere around that, my first fish was a betta or tons of betta. From there it went to guppies, goldfish, silver arowana, oscars, neon tetra, list kind of goes on for the next 10 years. However it was more of a hobby for fun than something I really had a passion for. -Meaning I raised fish because it was fun, not because I cared about the fish.
Anyways.
I haven't lost all of my knowledge on bettas and betta is the only fish I am well versed in. I've been thinking about getting a few pairs of bettas and breed them, To test and see the outcome of the spawns. That is my desire, however there will be hundreds of spawns if I decide to do this. I Don't want to just throw them away like trash and I don't really know what to do with the hundreds of them, if I start breeding the bettas. I only want to select the best of the spawns to keep and continue to spawn it. Do you think it's possible to sell these betta at extremely low price to betta shops around me? OR sell them online? I'm not exactly how I would go on for betta selling, but I need to make sure I am capable to selling them before spawning them.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi
Nice background info. Well the answer to some of your questions is yes, you can sell them to pet stores in your area at extremely low prices or barter/trade them for merchandise if they have that option. You can also post them online ( CL & OU/LG) and you will get people who will offer you extremely low prices -wholesale to get rid of all or most of your stock. You can also give them away to friends/family to clear your spaces faster even tho it may seem hard at first since you may want to see them grow and see the coloration of them which will/may amount to stock overload if you cant let them go.

You may encounter issues of offering to sell to pet stores as they may want to see the quality of the fish ( pictures/videos/in person samples) before they are interested in buying/trading before any spawning has taken place, so you may have to drive around your area to find all the pet stores and see thier quality of bettas to see if you can provide better bettas to them. Ive been to numerous local pet stores that have great quality of fish while others seem to low quality fish that looked like they were a day or two from dying IMO. 

The option of giving them away to friends, family, and any good home that will take them can also be advertised as an educational purpose to children,teens,& adults that want to learn responsibilities of keeping a pet betta. I know we cant save them all but if we you get them to good homes who can/may/will take them is better than to have them die in overcrowding, fighting, and disease outbreak in your care.

Those are just a few thoughts that came to mind. Hope it helps in some way.


----------



## gwenjanus (Dec 10, 2020)

Agree. Though it's a bit sad that you have to let them go. Or maybe try to offer them with your friends.


----------



## Garent (Feb 4, 2021)

The key to selling betta is, become different

I mean strain, type of colour, type of fin, if you already decided to spawn them, and targeting your local store

Simply go down the road and see for yourself what they dont have, dont ask them what they need for now, because 4-5 month is a long time, what they surely different at that time

I think if you figure that out, your chance to sell will be huge


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there-here is my advice to new breeders. 

-Breeding fish for beginners must be of the same tail type or you will end up with wonky tails. It is also advised to get a pair of similar coloration for 1st time breeders.
-You can't really breed 2 fish from petco, you need to look for an imported fish or one bred in the US such as from bayareabettas.com , ebay.com, skyzthelimit.com ,and coastgemusa.com . A breeding pair ranges from about $60-100.
-Keep in mind that you should have a goal in mind for breeding-such as to improve a certain line, improve colorations, improve form etc. I recommend reading through the IBC handout (all 200+ pages) and contacting @indjo for his complete breeding handbook. I also use the sources Betta Source, Inglorious Bettas, and from talking to breeders through here and instagram
-Breeding isn't cheap. You need live foods, adjustable heaters, sponge filters, frozen foods, some sort of jarring system for up to 500+ fish, homes ready for up to 500+ fish, shipping materials, an ebay/website account etc. I have spent over $500 in initial setup costs and purchasing pairs and have had 3 breeder fish die (totalling at around $70 lost). You need medications on hand as well as be prepared to cull fish that have deformities or a not good quality of life.


----------

